# A song I wrote about DP/DR



## jynxinator (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys, I made this song about DP/DR, and am hoping it might give you guys something to relate to, and be a reminder that you're not alone in this. Hope you guys like it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/itproductzion%2Fdpdr

Here are the lyrics:

See through the gold and the bold what's told
What's left is a man who doesn't know left
Or right or up or down
What's left is a noun
Not proper
Lost from a dropper
You see this man forgot what is real
Now he has to deal with a life that's more like a movie reel
No way to repeal
The mistake of dropping a tab
Never knew life could be so bad
Depression was a tadpole compared to this
Smoked one bad bowl sparred to miss
A life of remiss
Now live life with no bliss
Every day I'm faced with LSD laced
Imagery call that misery
A lifelong trip I'm missing me
Give myself flack artillery

I don't feel the same no more no
I can't blame myself no more though
We don't see the same clear photo
I just feel a little loco

Every day feels like a dream
Know what I mean?
I wish you did
Isolated
By the way that I see this world
I'd give the world to not be alone
This mind's my home
And I'm trapped in it
My mistake's my tomb
No retracting it
The fact of it
Is the deed is done
This is a game not won
But fought every day
I wish there was a simpler way
But I'll soothe my soul through the summer days
'Nother day 'nother rhyme
I'll fight this fight till I have what's mine
Fuck God's design
My mind is lost
Heart's frozen frost
But I'll keep on going
Don't mind the cost
Time is lost
Thinking these thoughts
But I do better than those who live like bots
Challenge my reality
World is broken
Changed my mentality
Keep from smokin

I don't feel the same no more no
I can't blame myself no more though
We don't see the same clear photo
I just feel a little loco


----------



## SuperScaredButOk (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds pretty good, I like the flow


----------

